# Help needed with upgrading Laptop RAM



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey everyone need a little help. My laptop is getting slower than ever and I realized the other day it's only running on 256MB lol!
It's running on XP Pro and is the Packard Bell Easynote C3, The processor is a 1.67 gigahertz AMD mobile Athlon XP-M 2600+.

I've only ever upgraded RAM in a PC and really have no clue on what I need to upgrade this laptop. I'm hoping to upgrade this to 1GB so from what I know I need a 512MB chip thing.

I've actually found a simple tutorial on how to physically do it so that ain't a problem, I just need to know what I'll need, whether there's a certain type or brand I'll need to get. Don't wanna blow it up lol!! 

Any help would be fantastic! Cheers dudes! :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

Ok, I did a quick google and found that you only have 2 ram slot total so if you want to expand to 1G you will have to purchase 2X512mb ram moduels and remove the 256mb unit you have in there. From what I seen it takes PC2100 ( DDR266 )

something along these lines

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820172102

or

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820145482


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok cheers dude. By removing my current RAM would that change my laptop in anyway like mess with files or software or critical settings etc.

Thanks! :grin:


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

no you will not alter any files or anything it is only the memory ( ram ) you are changing.

It is really quite easy, just take your time and do not force anything and you'll do fine.


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok cheers dude, can't wait to speed this dam thing up lol!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I am sure you will notice an increase from 256mb to 1G, should make things far more easier to work with


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Hey me again. Before buying the RAM I thought I'd check out where it goes, make sure I fully understand. Now here's the problem, there's one free slot like expected but the one with RAM already in has no 'clip' to take it out. I've looked at it very closely and see know safe way of removing. What should I do?

Cheers!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

I found the manual before so let me go look again and see what i can find out


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Ok cheers dude!!


----------



## blackduck30 (Sep 7, 2004)

ok, it seems the first memory module is soldered in and not removable.

I also found this information hiding in a related link,

Base memory

* *256MB on-board (soldered) memory*
* 1 SO-DIMM Slot
*
o Size: 256/512 MB modules
*o Max. supported: 768 MB*
o Type: PC266 (PC2100 / DDR-266) DDR SDRAM 200-pin SO-DIMM

I am sorry I didn't find this information when first looking but it seems that you can only add another 512mb which I think is not real nice of them

I apologize again for not seeing the link but expect that another 512mb will still help in speeding up your machine


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Lmao don't worry dude, thanks for your help!

I found a few reviews for my laptop from a few years ago and I've discovered its basically a pile a rubbish lmao!! So it doesn't surprise me they've soldered the RAM in lol!

Thanks again dude! :grin:


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Hi people me, actually gonna buy the RAM today and I just wanted to double check I was getting the right one. 

Here's what I'm gonna buy:

http://www.ebuyer.com/product/82240

Is it ok?

Thanks!


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

:---)


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

Is that yes or no lol! Any help anyone?!


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Should be a yes, but I am no lappy expert.


----------



## charmed_2003uk (Sep 2, 2007)

A couple of people said it was ok too.........i'm taking the plunge and buying it!!! lol!


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes. It does work.


----------

